# Mindfulness



## jacquesvd

Voor mij betekent "mindfulness" in allereerste instantie nog altijd bedachtzaamheid, maar in diverse artikels waarin het woord in het Engels gebruikt wordt schijnt het iets als "verhoogde bewustzijnsvorm" te betekenen. 
Zien jullie nog een andere vertaling dan bedachtzaamheid? En wat is eigenlijk de zin van het gebruik van dat Engelse woord in Nederlandse teksten waarvan de inhoud op zijn minst vaag blijft?


----------



## Vejrudsigt

Ja, men kan het woord opmerkzaamheid (of misschien zelfs aandachtigheid) aanwenden. Overigens is jouw begrijp van "mindfulness" op de Fraanse bedoeling gebaseerd?


----------



## jacquesvd

Vejrudsigt said:


> Ja, men kan het woord opmerkzaamheid (of misschien zelfs aandachtigheid) aanwenden. Overigens is jouw begrijp van "mindfulness" op de Fraanse bedoeling gebaseerd?



Neen, ik las het recent zowel in een artikel over modes in management als in een artikel over boedhisme, in het ene geval was het alsof men door 'mindfulness' stress kon tegengaan en in het andere ging het duidelijk over een verhoogde vorm van bewustzijn van zichzelf, zijn lichaam en geest (als het ware de geest die over de geest reflecteert). In het Italiaans wordt het begrip in de psychologie in het Engels gehanteerd naast de Italiaanse vertaling die "pienezza della mente" betekent (volheid van geest dus). Ik heb de vraag ook op het Duitse forum gelanceerd om te zien of Bedächtigkeit een goede vertaling zou zijn; tot dusver reageerde al iemand met Achtsamkeit, wat dus nauw aansluit bij jouw opmerkzaamheid. Nu is opmerkzaamheid zeker een component van mindfulness, maar er is bij dit nieuwere gebruik van het woord duidelijk meer. Ik heb helemaal geen afkeer van het gebruik van vreemde woorden an sich, maar de betekenis moet wel duidelijk zijn, anders heb ik er een afkeer van en in dit geval konden 5 gebruikers van het woord die ik ondervroeg geen gelijk;lopende of zelfs maar duidelijke definitie gevan van wat ze ermee bedoelen. Mijn verklarende Engelse woordenboek geeft enkel "keeping aware' en 'heedful' en dat is inderdaad opmerkzaamheid maar het modieuze of vaktaalachtige gebruik van 'mindfulness' is voor mij hiermee nog niet heremaal van de baan. Ik zal het eens googlen.


----------



## triptonizer

Hoi jacquesvd

Mindfulness in de technische zin is een (erg trendy) training gebruikt door cognitieve gedragstherapeuten bij de behandeling van o.a. depressies. Ik denk niet dat daar reeds een Nederlandse term voor bedacht werd. Voor omschrijvingen en verwantschap met het boedhistische concept, zie vooral de Engelse Wikipedia.


----------



## ThomasK

Engels en vaagheid: that's why! ;-) Ik bedoel: welke term beschrijft perfect de betekenis van de referent? Ooit wordt een term gelanceerd, die op een of andere manier 'leuk', 'goed', oogt/ overkomt, en als die niet te moeilijk is, dan nemen we die wel over - en dan blijft die, los van de onduidelijkheid. 

Nu, ik ken ook geen andere term, maar velen zal de huidige term wel charmeren door die 'volheid': het is een vorm van volheid en leegte, lijkt mij, je geest enerzijds leeg maken om des te beter in contact met de dingen te zijn (concentratie). De onduidelijkheid is er bijna per se, zou ik zeggen: het is niet te grijpen, het is eerder een houding dan een inhoud. Mij lijkt het dus gewoon een vlag die een vage lading dekt, maar m.i. gebeurt dat o zo vaak - en heeft de naam alleen een verwijsfunctie. 

Tussen haakjes: de band met diverse meditatiepraktijken in godsdiensten lijkt mij ook evident, maar mindfulness houdt het bij een 'veilig' neutraal-abstract niveau (om elke religieuze 'besmetting' te vermijden...).


----------



## jacquesvd

triptonizer said:


> Hoi jacquesvd
> 
> Mindfulness in de technische zin is een (erg trendy) training gebruikt door cognitieve gedragstherapeuten bij de behandeling van o.a. depressies. Ik denk niet dat daar reeds een Nederlandse term voor bedacht werd. Voor omschrijvingen en verwantschap met het boedhistische concept, zie vooral de Engelse Wikipedia.



Dank. Intussen geleerd dat in het Duits de vakterm "Achtsamkeit" is. Sluit goed aan bij de Engelse definitie in Wikipedia, die ik ondertussen ook gelezen heb.


----------



## jacquesvd

triptonizer said:


> Hoi jacquesvd
> 
> Mindfulness in de technische zin is een (erg trendy) training gebruikt door cognitieve gedragstherapeuten bij de behandeling van o.a. depressies. Ik denk niet dat daar reeds een Nederlandse term voor bedacht werd. Voor omschrijvingen en verwantschap met het boedhistische concept, zie vooral de Engelse Wikipedia.



Naast het Duitse 'Achtsamkeit' dat bij specifieke trainingen gebruikt wordt, hoor ik nu dat het begrip in het Frans vertaald wordt met 'conscience plénière of pleine connaissance' (la conscience qui se révèle à elle même) Zou 'volbewustzijn' een Nederlandse vertaling kunnen zijn? Engelsen definiëren de inhoud van "mindfulness" als vakterm met 'conscious awareness", ter onderscheiding van de 'althergebrachte' betekenis van "heedfulness".


----------



## George French

triptonizer said:


> Hoi jacquesvd
> 
> Mindfulness in de technische zin is een (erg trendy) training gebruikt door cognitieve gedragstherapeuten bij de behandeling van o.a. depressies. Ik denk niet dat daar reeds een Nederlandse term voor bedacht werd. Voor omschrijvingen en verwantschap met het boedhistische concept, zie vooral de Engelse Wikipedia.



Mindfulness is definitely one of those words that should be eradicated from English dictionaries... It seems to be one of *the* in vogue buzz words.. it is ghastly.  

GF..

Another word for me to forget...... I am getting depressed just trying to forget I ever read it. Finding it in the Dutch forum is even worse. Please, please find a word(s) for this in Dutch and use that.. 

Veel plezier met jullie onderzoek..


----------

